# Roadtrip



## OnePiece (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello all there,

I am new to this forum, so I do not know, whether this is the right place to post it. I will retire this summer and I wanted to celebrate it by making a roadtrip. I have never been to other states in the US and I thought that it was about time to change it.
So I made all the plans, locations, stops and booked most of the hotels on the way. The only trouble I have is with Las Vegas. Wherever I search, I only find some luxury packages and big hotels with expensive casinos. I really don't want that. I only want a simple place to stay for one or two nights and nothing more. I checked out some websites, but those that actually ARE cheap, don't look trustworthy enough, like for example http://las-vegas.hotelscheap.org/.

I would be glad, if you could recommend me any websites where I could find a place according to those criteria. Or if somebody of you per chance has any experience with the website I listed I would be happy as well.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## calliesue (Sep 5, 2009)

Casino Royale. We liked it and it was moderately priced.That was about 10 years ago.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I PM'd Nevada who lives in..... Nevada - maybe he'll come up with some suggestions.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

OnePiece said:


> I would be glad, if you could recommend me any websites where I could find a place according to those criteria. Or if somebody of you per chance has any experience with the website I listed I would be happy as well.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I normally stay at hotels that I play at because rooms are free. But when I don't have comped rooms I usually look at expedia.com for deals. Prices look about the same as the site where you were looking.

The first thing you need to be aware of is that most hotels in Las Vegas now charge a resort fee. That a charge ON TOP of the hotel rate. Look here to see what the resort fee is for the various hotels. Resort fees are not trivial since resort fees can be as high as the room rate, effectively doubling room rates in some cases.

http://www.examiner.com/article/2014-las-vegas-resort-fee-miniguide

You should also make a decision ahead of time about what area you want to stay at; downtown, the Strip, or off-Strip hotels. I prefer downtown because hotels & food are more affordable and gambling conditions are better. But I can understand why a visitor would want to be at the Strip where the newer properties are located.


----------



## OnePiece (Jun 16, 2014)

Nevada said:


> I normally stay at hotels that I play at because rooms are free. But when I don't have comped rooms I usually look at expedia.com for deals. Prices look about the same as the site where you were looking.
> 
> The first thing you need to be aware of is that most hotels in Las Vegas now charge a resort fee. That a charge ON TOP of the hotel rate. Look here to see what the resort fee is for the various hotels. Resort fees are not trivial since resort fees can be as high as the room rate, effectively doubling room rates in some cases.
> 
> ...


Okay, thanks for the input! I now compared http://las-vegas.hotelscheap.org/ with http://expedia.com/ and there doesn't seem to be that much difference. Maybe I'll go with expedia, since you seem to have good memories of it. Thanks!


----------



## OnePiece (Jun 16, 2014)

OnePiece said:


> Okay, thanks for the input! I now compared http://las-vegas.hotelscheap.org/ with http://expedia.com/ and there doesn't seem to be that much difference. Maybe I'll go with expedia, since you seem to have good memories of it. Thanks!


I went with the hotelscheap site in the end and for now everything seems to be okay. Wish me luck! And again, thanks for the help :grin:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

OnePiece said:


> I went with the hotelscheap site in the end and for now everything seems to be okay. Wish me luck! And again, thanks for the help :grin:


Which hotel did you decide to stay at?


----------



## OnePiece (Jun 16, 2014)

Nevada said:


> Which hotel did you decide to stay at?


Oh, sorry for the late response. I was really busy planning the whole trip, in a few days I'll go on to take my journey.

I decided to stay at the Casino Royale, as calliesue recommended. It still looked nice on the pictures. Good thing that Nevada told me about the resort fees, seeing as http://las-vegas.hotelscheap.org/ really charged one. Nevertheless, even with the resorts fee, it turned out cheaper than http://expedia.com. I talked with a few friends of mine that have been to Vegas a few times and they told me that the price was okay and that I wasn't ripped off or anything.

Now the only thing left to see is the hotel itself, I am really looking forward to it. I hope it is still as good as 10 years ago


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

OnePiece said:


> I decided to stay at the Casino Royale


I think you'll find about as good of conditions that exist in the Strip area at Casino Royale. That's also the center of activity, since there has been a lot of new construction in the High Roller ferrous wheel area, next to your hotel.

While you're there you need to take time to see Big Elvis. He's appearing at Harrah's in the Piano Bar, which is next door to your hotel. The show is free. He's there afternoons (2 pm to 6 pm) Monday, Tuesday, Thursday & Friday. It's a pretty good show. Here's a sample.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fObTkLAVpc[/ame]

He may weigh 500 pounds, but he really nails Elvis. Here's another.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNCdPJkUKks[/ame]

Food is kind of expensive in the Strip area, but affordable food isn't far. Ellis Island, Tuscany, and Silver Sevens (formerly Terrible's) are affordable and within walking distance.

There's big news about Casino Royale right now. They're getting the first White Castle in the state in November.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nevada said:


> and Silver Sevens (formerly Terrible's) are affordable and within walking distance.


Terrible's has changed? That's where I won a couple hundred$$ when we were there a two years ago.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> Terrible's has changed? That's where I won a couple hundred$$ when we were there a two years ago.


Not really. The name is changed but it didn't change ownership or management. The buffet still lives up to the old name (it's terrible), and the Bougainvillaea Cafe is still the same. Not a lot has changed there except the name.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

LOL the best place to stay at Vegas as always is................Out of town!


----------

